# SNDF



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Does SNDF have a website and if so what is it?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

No they do not. The best way to contact them is via phone.


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

Phone, they almost always answer the phone and return phone calls.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

They are constructing a website and it should include a lot of husbandry ideas and be a very informative one, not just what's for sale. Don't bother calling til after next weekend though, they are gone to Peru and won't be back til the 8th or 9th I think.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ooh Peru, do you knwo if they plan on bringing home anything?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Can't bring home anything legally since taking anything out would be smuggling, but can set up some things for the future maybe... probably shouldn't say more than that.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ yeah, when i talked to marcus last he was talking about their trip to peru. got my suspicous they are trying to set something up with inibico kinda like was sean has at herpetologic


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Like I said, not saying anything, but... :wink:


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Is he meeting up with Mark Pepper over there.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

^Well, that would be a safe assumption, but not too sure of the specifics, nor should I probably say more than that


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

sbreland said:


> ^Well, that would be a safe assumption, but not too sure of the specifics, *nor should I probably say more than that*


Yet you keep doing so. :lol:


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

not anymore... :wink:


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

oh do I love frog secrets.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

can't.....say....more.... why do I picture Cartman from South Park?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

The one thing I learned the hard way over the years is if you have a secret and want it to stay that way, you cant tell anyone no matter what!!!! Even if its killing you to let someone know what you have you just cant tell anyone as sooner or later everyone will know.
Even your best friend, partner, employee or even wife will end up telling a person they thought was in confidence then the next thing you know you have people asking you about it and you are scratching your head as to how people found out.
So in conclusion, if you have a secret keep it only to yourself until you are ready for the whole world to know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

It's not like it's a secret, a lot of people know, but I don't think it's my place to lay out the specifics or the reason of the trip unless they tell me they don't care. We never really talked about it, so I'll leave it at that. It's their business, not mine, and I just said the guy should wait til end of this week to call since they were in Peru. They told me they were going to Peru and that they made it sound like a half work half vacation deal, but they told a lot of people that. No secret there, but if they want anymore told they can tell it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

My point was that if they wanted it to be a secret they were going to peru they wouldnt have told anyone, if they dont want anyone to know what they are doing while they are there they wont tell anyone that either. A lot of times people with businesses throw out just a little bit of info just to get people wondering or to see what interest is out there. If they were worried about anyoone knowing they were there they would have just said they were going away for a while.
As to the specifics of thier visit there i am sure they will let everyone know if they want upon thier return. If not we will never know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

a quick FYI, Marcus and Valentina did spend a week with us in Peru. There was no secret/hidden/covert agenda for their trip. We have known marcus as a voice on the phone for years and we were extremely glad that he and Valentina were able to finally take up an invitation and come to Peru to get a much needed vaction and spend some time in the feild. It should be no secret to anyone in the hobby that Marcus and Valentina have been valuable supporters of our project. Just as they have helped distributing frogs for us several times in the past they will continue to do so in the future.


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well there you have it...


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Hmmm... pretty much as I said, no big secret like everyone was hoping.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The conspiracy rages.......was Understory's post really Mark Pepper? Were the proprietors of SNDF really in Peru.....or taken for your consideration could they have been in some other clandestine location?
The posibilities are endless and it is far too early to assume any conclusions are correct!


----------



## rompida (Mar 15, 2004)

Whoa! Few too many cups of coffee this morning?? :lol:


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Usually the case, the evils of caffeine however I was making light of the high drama and emotion of the dart frog hobby. Something I have been guilty of myself many times when those rare and unobtainable frogs secreted there way into a few priveleged hands. Just trying to keep it light in a far too stressful world!!!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

It actually is very funny how this blew up. I bet I could post a thread titled "I know a secret" and tell people in it that there is wind of rare frogs coming in and my PM box would be swamped in a few minutes and the thread would be several pages long. People just want to believe there is more to the story than there ever really is. Funny...


----------



## ccc (Nov 22, 2006)

Who or what is SNDF?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Simply Natural Dart Frogs


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Okay, I'll be the not so polite one and say the obvious ...



sbreland said:


> It actually is very funny how this blew up. I bet I could post a thread titled "I know a secret" and tell people in it that there is wind of rare frogs coming in and my PM box would be swamped in a few minutes and the thread would be several pages long. People just want to believe there is more to the story than there ever really is. Funny...


Gee, that's funny, aren't _you_ the one that tried to lead everyone to believe that there was "more to the story" in this thread? Wouldn't a simple "they're on vacation in Peru" have sufficed? Instead of this:



sbreland said:


> ... probably shouldn't say more than that.


You blew this thread up. The original poster was simply asking if they had a web site, not where they were, what they were up to, who they were going to see, etc..

I haven't quite figured out why everytime SDNF is mentioned in a thread, you feel the need to speak for them or defend them. If Val and Marcus want to address this stuff they will.

Not trying to be mean, just trying to make a point.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

sbreland your one of those kids who didnt get enough attention growing up :wink: .... :lol:


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Nothing here blew up, word of rare frogs would cause a blow up! This was just fun tantalizing tid bits. Because of suppliers like SNDF's the glass has gone from half to 3/4 full, we should all be smiling about the prosperity. And these days there are enough good breeders that if you don't get in on origianl stock, offspring is available eventually......except the Colombian animals everyone wants so desperately! And once I get my Lehmanni going I will offer them here on this board (except for the yellow ones).


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

edwardsatc said:


> Okay, I'll be the not so polite one and say the obvious ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your not so politeness, :? , but actually I just said, as you pointed out, that I probably shouldn't say any more. What they are doing down there is not my business, or yours, or anyone elses, and so therefore I didn't really feel it my place to elaborate more than that. The original poster asked for contact info and I simply stated that he shouldn't bother calling until after the 8th because they were in Peru. If I thought people were gonna get wild as they did, I would have just said they were out of town. People went off the deep end thinking I was hiding something or knew something special, so my additional comments were to try to defuse the situation keep it from going any further but eventually they just ran with it. I didn't *try* to lead anyone to believe anything... they made their own assumptions. Not my fault, so don't accuse me of something I didn't do. I'm not their sales person or their cleanup boy, but in case you haven't noticed, they don't EVER post here on DB except for the classifieds. The one excpetion is their rebuttal to the accusations made against them in the feedback section. The reason I speak out and defend them as you say, is because I see them as friends and think they are good people that don't need their name dragged through the mud (obviously referring to the other post, not this one) and want people that don't know the situation to have the true story. You seem to have a real problem with me defending my friends but if you were my friend I would defend you too, but I don't know you and you don't know me and you still made a point to attack/question me here and in the other thread. If you have a problem with me, fine... if you have a problem with me trying to defend a friends reputation, fine... but you better get over it because as long as I am friends with ANYONE and I see lies being posted about them I am going to "feel the need to speak for them or defend them" because that's what people do for the ones they like. 



> sbreland your one of those kids who didnt get enough attention growing up ....


Actually booboo, I got all the attention I needed, not that its any of your business. One of these days if you ever have friends to defend you'll understand my need to speak on such matters.

Now, *edwardsatc* and *booboo* or anyone else, if you have anymore personal issues with me or have any questions as to why I do things, feel free to PM but I'm not going to drag this out in open forum since I am sure some would rather not see it.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

My apologies to sbreland. 

I was out of line and had no business questioning his actions or motivations in public.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

If you remove the sb and add an I sbreland becomes Ireland....Ireland.....North Atlantic.....reversal of Oceanic currents.....global warming.....this post gets scarier every time I look at it.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Hehe... you have figured out my little name rearrangement...I am responsible for all the worlds problems!! :lol:


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ha, I just watched 'The Day After Tomorrow' last night.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

My apologies to sbreland. 

I was out of line and had no business questioning his actions or motivations in public.

Um edwardsatc just apoligized to you sbreland in case you didn't notice, and maybe you talked via pm? I hope so, as I don't want anyone fighting :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Glad to see every one is getting along again !!!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

black_envy said:


> My apologies to sbreland.
> 
> I was out of line and had no business questioning his actions or motivations in public.
> 
> Um edwardsatc just apoligized to you sbreland in case you didn't notice, and maybe you talked via pm? I hope so, as I don't want anyone fighting :lol:


As you stated, we talked to each other by Pm and resolved our differences.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Good ^_^ 

I didn't mean to sound accusing, but I hate it when people can't just let things go (not referring to you in any way)


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Auto news*

Resurrecting a 6 yr old thread?...


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Off with their head!!!!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Auto news*



Dizzle21 said:


> Resurrecting a 6 yr old thread?...


Spambot...


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Auto news*



fieldnstream said:


> Spambot...


Ya the post disappeared.. Hmmm


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay, then you're next in line....

GET 'IM BOYZ!!!!!! *torches and pitchforks asunder!*


----------

